# Details on Aires / Motorhome Parking in Barcelona



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We've just come back from a visit to Barcelona and wanted to share some advice on the situation regarding motorhome parking and aires.

When I originally posted this thread it appeared you could book the aire online, however after plotting all the locations on a map it appears that this is not the case.

I have included that map with details of where we stayed which should be of use to anyone who wishes to stay. This *is* the one listed in Vicarious and the price has increased from €23 or €30 since it was printed.

More information and a video walk around is available here: Motorhome Parking / Aire in Barcelona


----------

